# Chrome Pulleys?



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am thinking of adding a little chrome to the front of the engine, namely the pulleys for the water pump, harmonic balancer, and power steering. I can get the alternator in chrome.

I have done a number of searches and nothing specific to chrome comes up. Plenty of billet aluminum, but I don't like billet aluminum and won't use 'em, and it really is not period correct for my '68 project.

Any one have any suggestions? I know I can get my pulleys chromed and it is looking that way right now, but thought somebody may have a source I have not found.:question:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When my '65 had a '69 428 in it, the pulleys were chromed, along with the timing cover. I still have them, but am not using them as I am running an older 389 in the car. They look great when clean, but hard to keep that way. Polishing them is a chore with the belts in the way. Also, chrome is slick, and the belts like to slip. Chrome does look great on these cars, but I wouldn't personally run chromed pulleys again.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> When my '65 had a '69 428 in it, the pulleys were chromed, along with the timing cover. I still have them, but am not using them as I am running an older 389 in the car. They look great when clean, but hard to keep that way. Polishing them is a chore with the belts in the way. Also, chrome is slick, and the belts like to slip. Chrome does look great on these cars, but I wouldn't personally run chromed pulleys again.



Good points. I was wondering about the grip using chrome as I too thought it might be a little more slick. The harmonic balancer pulley might be a pain to clean/keep clean, so I could keep that black. Thought about the chrome timing cover, but I feel that that would be a little to over the top. I purchased a Milodon aluminum water pump and want to keep the natural aluminum, so I'll clear coat it. 

Will have a tilt nose, so cleaning should be a little easier. I have painted my engine Dupli-Color Ford blue (I know I'm goin' take a beating for that, but it really stands out:yesnod and I want to dress the engine up tastefully with just a little chrome.

Not sure if I want chrome Pontiac valve covers or finned. I see some nice contemporary finned, but I also like the old school M/T valve covers -which is what I am leaning towards.

Thinking of chrome add-ons which might be the water pump pulley, maybe a chromed alt, and maybe a chromed PS pump reservoir/pulley. Nothing carved in stone at this time, just gathering ideas in my head.

Just ordered Doug's headers which should be plain steel and will paint them. Found a company that offers an assortment of high temp 1200 degree stove paint in primer and an assortment of colors, Stove Bright stove paint, gas stove paint, wood stove paint, high temp paint Interesting choices in silver, metallic grey, pewter, charcoal, metallic black, or satin black. Sorta like the charcoal right now, but metallic might be unique. (Some different colors you could use on your block/heads/intake as well I suppose.):thumbsup:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope those headers will stand the test of time for you having to paint them. never saw a set of painted headers last too long before the paint job fails from excessive heat n hot spots. they just get too damn hot.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rickm said:


> I hope those headers will stand the test of time for you having to paint them. never saw a set of painted headers last too long before the paint job fails from excessive heat n hot spots. they just get too damn hot.


Agreed. I can live with it if and when they do burn off. I can't justify the extra costs for header coatings -and some of these burn/flake off if not done well. Others are only coated on the outside and the inside rusts and rots away. Sure, they may guarantee their coatings, but you have to pay for shipping. The set I just got ran me $72 to ship. I would not ship them back if I did have a coating problem at that price - it could get costly. 

The key to painting headers from what I have read is metal prep and then how you apply the paint so it is not too thick. I am thinking high temp stove paint should be fairly tough stuff. I know high temp stove black used on wood stoves will hold up as I have had a wood stove and seen it get cherry red - paint still stays on, and that would be easy to touch up. Geeteeohguy uses the stuff and has recommended it as well. Just thought a color might be cool and contrast with the engine color.

If they rust out in 10 years, I'm OK with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Jim, I have had great results with Eastwoods engine paint. Very good and it discolors only slightly mostly to a dull silver. 

Nano technology (!) ceramic paint. Good stuff.

http://www.eastwood.com/ew-ceramic-engine-paint-qt-universal-aluminum.html


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I work for the sherwin williams interior and exterior OE research facility , tho i am no chemist i do know a few here. Fact is there is no ( rattle can ) paint that will hold up to header and manifold temps. At least not right at the head. They try and try but in a few months ( or years if your lucky) the heat just breaks it down. Still, removing headers every few years for touch ups is sure cheaper than the $225 option for ceramic coating i had to pay for my Dougs. NOT CHEAP. 

As far as your pulleys go Jim why not run chrome ones like you want and just scuff the pulley groves with some 120-220 sandpaper? The belt will grip AND youll have your chrome.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wrap the headers after you paint them, looks cool, works to keep the heat out of the engine bay, and no one will see if they start to discolor. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used plain old flat black stove paint for exhaust manifolds and headers. It stays put. Cheap, too. Funny, my old 428 was Ford dark blue, with the finned aluminum Cal Custom valve covers, painted blue between the ribs. With all the chrome, it really stood out. With a Blue Charcoal car, the theme really worked. The car still has the chrome hood hinges, hood latch, heater cover, master cyl cover, power steering pump mount, regulator cover, carb linkage, choke tube, throttle return spring, etc. that was done in the 1970's before I got it. Still looks good after all this time....and part of the car's history (like the built-in tach/dwell meter under the hood), so I've left it alone for the past 30-odd years.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Jim, I have had great results with Eastwoods engine paint. Very good and it discolors only slightly mostly to a dull silver.
> 
> Nano technology (!) ceramic paint. Good stuff.
> 
> Eastwood Ceramic Engine Paint Quart Universal Aluminum



Yes, it is good stuff. I actually used it on my brother's 360CI stock exhaust manifolds. He's go about 10K on the engine and they still look pretty good. So that is one of my options as well.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bensjammin66 said:


> I work for the sherwin williams interior and exterior OE research facility , tho i am no chemist i do know a few here. Fact is there is no ( rattle can ) paint that will hold up to header and manifold temps. At least not right at the head. They try and try but in a few months ( or years if your lucky) the heat just breaks it down. Still, removing headers every few years for touch ups is sure cheaper than the $225 option for ceramic coating i had to pay for my Dougs. NOT CHEAP.
> 
> As far as your pulleys go Jim why not run chrome ones like you want and just scuff the pulley groves with some 120-220 sandpaper? The belt will grip AND youll have your chrome.



I think any rattle can paint will require some touch up over time. The exhaust ports always burn off, that's to be expected as well. And I just could not see the extra price tag on the Doug's as I'd rather put the savings somewhere else in the engine and accept touching up paint every so often. I'm not gonna be too fussy as it will be a driver, but if I can make it a little different, I'm willing to try and experiment to see what happens.

Yes, I was thinking the same thing on the chrome pulleys. I figured I could get a way to mount it on a drill, spin it, and sand paper/file the chrome either rougher or right off.:thumbsup:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Just wrap the headers after you paint them, looks cool, works to keep the heat out of the engine bay, and no one will see if they start to discolor. :cheers


Another consideration I did look into. What I did find on the negative side was that in wrapping the headers, some made note that this trapped moisture in (maybe drew it in after they cooled and set around?) and the headers would rust up faster. I see the advantage of the wrap as it shields the heat and is said to act as somewhat of a sound deadener as well.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've used plain old flat black stove paint for exhaust manifolds and headers. It stays put. Cheap, too. Funny, my old 428 was Ford dark blue, with the finned aluminum Cal Custom valve covers, painted blue between the ribs. With all the chrome, it really stood out. With a Blue Charcoal car, the theme really worked. The car still has the chrome hood hinges, hood latch, heater cover, master cyl cover, power steering pump mount, regulator cover, carb linkage, choke tube, throttle return spring, etc. that was done in the 1970's before I got it. Still looks good after all this time....and part of the car's history (like the built-in tach/dwell meter under the hood), so I've left it alone for the past 30-odd years.



I remembered you mentioning the stove black and it was a cheap alternative. I think the Ford blue will really stand out and some "bling" will compliment the color only more. Remember, no hood, so I want it to look attractive.

I also will be deleting the heater/box and making my best attempt to smooth the firewall. I have this image of the black & white checkerboard theme for the firewall -perhaps cutting/fitting a piece of 4'x8' sheet of formica. I can cut/fit the wiper motor, master cyl, steering column, & clutch linkage into the formica. My other option is stainless steel. I have 2 big sheets of this which I took off the back door of a truck trailer from work -customer wanted new installed. It has plenty of good undamaged surfaces to create this as well. But, my concern was that stainless will reflect the engine heat and make things hotter when I want cooler. So I am still thinking the black & white (you see this on street rods sometimes). I can also go decal from a commercial decal producing company, but it would not turn out as flat as I would like as it will follow contours, spot welds, dimples. etc.. Just sayin':thumbsup:


----------

